# Annoyed at Cyclists. The reason we have no flying cars.



## MojoHamuki (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been rid inion the city for the past three years or doing training, racing and also some commuting. Mostly commuting to training rides and spots. I'm highly annoyed and thankful at the same time for the increase in cyclists on the road. 

This being said, the reason we have no flying cars is imagine all the bad drivers on the road flying in the sky? There are so many terrible cyclists. People who know nothing about the rules of the road and proper riding. Like riding the opposite direction in the bike lane. 

It feels like most people just assume that there is no accountability. Then when law enforcement steps it it's always in the wrong places and unfairly ticketing us. 

I'm just needing to vent and rant a bit. I never thought I'd say it but I feel like having a cycling license wouldn't be such a bad thing. If based on the NYC DMV test you wouldn't even have to know how to cycle to get one.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, the cyclists in the city are not great examples. I do not wish to be grouped with most ofnthe delivery men and Citi bikers.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

MojoHamuki said:


> ...the reason we have no flying cars is imagine all the bad drivers on the road flying in the sky? .


Yeah, that's the reason.


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

i agree with the general sentiment, i really hate being in the bike lane and having some knucklehead ride towards me from the opposite direction, expecting me to give way.

having said that, all the pedestrians, joggers and car drivers thinking they have a right to be in the bike lane pisses me off far more than the occasional dumbass cyclist.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree the its very plausible we don't have flying cars due to bad cyclists. However, that does not explain why we don't have personal robots or floating cities.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

DaveG said:


> I agree the its very plausible we don't have flying cars due to bad cyclists. However, that does not explain why we don't have personal robots or floating cities.


I disagree. We don't have personal robots because, lacking a sense of mortality, they would carelessly wander into the bike lanes and get run into by bad cyclists. And we don't have floating cities for fear that bad cyclists would ride off the edge.

So you see, it's those bad cyclists that are always holding back the advancement of civilization. Dammit !!!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*We cyclists are really holding back mankind*

A few bad apples spoil it for the other 7 billion people


----------

